# Is forest (deep woods) a good location for bee hives? Please see picture



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Presuming you are in Illinois, here are some guidelines.

It is fine to put bees under a deciduous tree where they will be shaded from summer sun but exposed to winter sunlight. They should be on the southern side of the tree so that they fly out to the south over an open area such as a meadow, field, or pasture. They need a source of clean water such as a stream or pond. Do NOT place bees in a low area where cold air settles in winter, this can kill them faster than just about any other location. On a low hill under deciduous trees facing south flying over an open area and near water is the objective. The closer you can get to that description, the better the bees will do.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would put them in an area easily accessible by car and person, you can drive car right up to hive. I don't have any hives in deep woods I can't offer pro and con or each.


----------



## HillBilly2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Remember the seven step rule. No more than seven steps to truck. They should do fine.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

As far as foraging in deep woods, that doesn't look like deep woods. Bees will forage up to 2 miles. What does it look like for 2 miles? I'd put them in mostly sunny.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

that's not a forest. that's just a few trees. Come on out to Colorado or anywhere west if you want to see a Real forest.
I had my first bees in Ward, and Nederland Colorado, 9864" and 8654" in the Rockey Mtns, that's a Forest, with bears, mtn lions, monster Moose, and more predators than one can shake a stick at...


----------



## Dalbruh (Jun 2, 2016)

I realize that's not much of a forest, but there are quite a few trees. I'm curious myself if setting bees around natural brush and "forest" or possibly even grasslands would be of benefit to the bees. As far as I'm concerned, if a quad can safely reach it, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

There is an old English beekeeping saying "Bees in a wood never do good". But that's probably because England is so damp. A wood can provide a great deal of forage if its mixed. Follow Fusion Powers advice and put a few hives there for two or three years and see how they do. That's the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Slinkeymac (Jun 18, 2016)

I have to say that a forest is fine I'm a new beekeeper also, and I have a 2 acre property that's on a river and forested and the bees are doing fine for me, and I'm in southern Wisconsin where the weather is close to Illinois.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

If you place them at the edge of that field you mentioned they will get to forage in the trees at will, if there are resources in there. I'd choose the forest edge, field and river bottom land first. Generally there's more flowers in sunny areas.


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

In IN mine are under thick hardwoods and do well, though you want to watch shb. You will have more in the woods. It's also MUCH better for you on those 100 degree days! Given a choice, I'd use the field edge with woods to their west so they get morning Sun and afternoon shade.


----------



## stefanely (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you all very very much! 

I appreciate all your input!

Best regards,
Stefanely


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I have 16 hives at my house and there is 90% forest in all directions for 10 + miles.
I'm in the Nat. forest.
Just place them in as much sun as you can.
Your honey will be darker.


----------

